# IPHONE compatible avec autre carte SIM à l'étranger?



## tseg (22 Juin 2009)

Bon je m'y perds un peu avec toutes ces fonctions, c'est forfaits bloqués, pas bloqués, desimlokés et j'en passe.. Une question simple ce précieux qui est avant tout unTELEPHONE peut-il être utilisé comme un simple téléphone dans lequel on peut placer une puce locale pour juste téléphoner lorsque l'on part en vacances tout simplement?? Ou il n'accepte aucune autre carte sim? J'ai la chnce d'voir pas mal de vacances et j'aimerai tout simplement utiliser une carte locale pour mes communications locales sans avoir à passer par les satellites facturés chez BT.....
Merci de me réponse assez vite....car si ce n'est pas le cas je n'aurai pas besoin d'investir dans le précieux pour partir en Tunisie s'il n'est pas utilisable en simple téléphone basique


----------



## fanougym (22 Juin 2009)

Si c'est un iphone "nu" sans opérateur, tu peux mettre n'importe quelle carte sim dedans, pas de soucis.
Si c'est un BT par ex, il faut attendre 6 mois pour le faire débloquer officiellement et gratuitement par BT (avant, compter une 60aine d').
Des solutions alternatives existent, mais ... comment dire, ...,ne l'prend pas mal,  jl'e sens pas pour toi  ...

De plus : 
Aucun intérêt, à mes yeux, de prendre un iphone sans forfait data qui va avec ...
Tu seras plus emmerdé qu'autre chose à faire gaffe à ne pas avoir une facture astronomique ...
Au final, tu seras plus frusté qu'autre chose ne pouvoir utiliser que 10% des capacités de ton tél.

Mais, ce n'est que mon avis !


----------



## tseg (22 Juin 2009)

Donc en gros si j'ai bien compris je prends avec moi mon bon vieux téléphone pour y glisser une puce tunisiana... et j,e garde mon Iphone sans  mettre ma puce BT pour éviter le galères de facturation... C'est vrai que je ne me suis jamais penché sur l'IPHONE.. je suis pas un nullos..j'ai quelques bases et 2 Mac...  Donc si je l'achète avant de partir je l'embarque tout de même pour l'IPOD, cam etc... et aussi peut-être avec un peu de chance l'utiliser sans carte sim comme Moden sur des spots Wifi... il paraîtrait que ça marche chez Orange ... donc ? J'ai tout bien compris?
Remarque, pour la plage autant traîner le " vieux SAMSUMG " pour protéger du sable un 3GS tout neuf


----------



## fanougym (22 Juin 2009)

tseg a dit:


> Donc en gros si j'ai bien compris



Tu as TOUT compris ...
et tu as BEAUCOUP de chance ...
Bonnes vacances !


----------



## bensmania (19 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Désolé de déterrer ce forum mais j'ai fais plusieurs recherches et je tombe toujours sur des solutions de jailbreak que je ne veux pas effectuer (par principe )

J'ai à peu près le même scénario : ayant migré vers le 3G, j'offre mon V1 à mes parents (à l'étranger) pour une première expérience Apple.
Sauf qu'à la synchro avec iTunes avec leur sim c'est marqué : "carte sim non reconnue veuillez contacter opérateur"

Quelqu'un connait-il la marche à suivre sans devoir passer par du Jailbreak ?
Merci beaucoup.

Bensmania


----------



## Vijay (19 Mai 2010)

Il faut faire désimlocker ton iPhone par ton opérateur de l'époque, passé 6 mois c'est gratuit


----------



## bensmania (19 Mai 2010)

Vijay a dit:


> Il faut faire désimlocker ton iPhone par ton opérateur de l'époque, passé 6 mois c'est gratuit



Merci de ta réactivité et de ta réponse Vijay  Pourtant je l'ai déjà effectué chez Orange france, avec le petit mail de confirmation, la reconnection à iTunes nécessaire après et le petit papier de Orange pour confirmer le tout  

Peut-être qu'il faille la refaire ?? (car j'ai effectué le desimlockage avec le Firmware 2.x et j'ai eu vent que plusieurs utilisateurs ont ce message d'erreur de "carte sim non reconnu veuillez contacter votre opérateur" après être passé en version 3.1.3)

Merci de m'éclairer
Bensmania


----------



## Vijay (25 Mai 2010)

Tu peux toujours essayer de le refaire faire par Orange!!

Après j'ai eu un problèm avec un opérateur espagnol (Yoigo pour ne pas le citer) qui n'utilisait pas le standard des cartes SIM et qui faisait Carte SIM non reconnue sur mon ex 3G çe peut peut être venir de là mais c'est fort peu probable.


----------



## lucile.m (28 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Une amie à moi m'a donné son iphone 3G car elle vient d'acquérir l'iphone 4G.
Elle était chez orange et avait son iphone depuis un an à peu près.
Je voudrais donc mettre ma carte sim SFR dedans, mais bien évidemment il est bloqué.
Pour le désimlocker, est-ce que je peux moi même le faire auprès de n'importe quel opérateur ou il faut qu'elle s'en occupe ? (Je n'ai aucune info client sur elle, ni info sur son téléphone, ni code, j'ai juste l'iphone sans carte sim).
Et deuxième question, est-ce que mon forfait sera adapté à l'iphone ? J'ai un forfait sms et internet illimité mais pas un forfait iphone.

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses.

Lucile


----------



## PadawanMac (1 Juillet 2010)

Tu peux procéder au déblocage en appelant toi-même l'opérateur mais il te faut le IMEI ce qui correspond au N° de série du téléphone. Tu peux le trouver sur la boîte de l'iPhone si tu l'as en ta possession, autrement directement sur le téléphone, en allant dans Réglages>Général>Informations. Voilà Lucile!

A+


----------



## lucile.m (1 Juillet 2010)

Merci bien ! 
Ca y est j'ai réussi.
Effectivement il faut contacter l'opérateur d'origine, demander le désimlockage. En l'occurence comme il avait plus de 6 mois c'était gratuit. On reçoit ensuite un email avec une procédure à suivre. Super simple. Tout fonctionne !


----------



## PadawanMac (1 Juillet 2010)

Cool


----------



## Juvasybe (31 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Je suis maintenant à Bombay pour un moment. J'ai un iPhone 4S acheté en Inde donc 100% débloque. Il marche partout avec routes les cartes, c'est génial . Maintenant j'ai pris une carte 3G vodafone pour mon ipad. Elle marche très bien sur mon téléphone mais sur l'iPad acheté en France sans opérateur, il m'est signalé "vous n'avez pas souscrit à une offre 3G. En France j'utilise une carte sis en offre groupée avec mon téléphone.
Que faire ? Surtout que je ne suis plus en France. Je pensait avoir un appareil débloque? Y a-t'il encore un pervers blocage de le part des opérateurs français tous du lobbying


----------

